# Best JOB to have with SA?



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm currently unemployed and I don't even have an resume. 

Well I do have an resume but the jobs I have on there are things that were temporary/part time in my teen age years.. I can not provide a legitimate reference as the work experience I have was so long ago. So my resume is basically irrelevant? 

What is the best job that I can apply to that will go well with my Social Anixety? A job that may not require an interview is also something I'm looking for.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

first of all there are plenty of similar therads on SAS.

2, a job that requiores no inteview? that's unpossible dude

3. data entry , archivist, garbage center/citydump worker person


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I think all jobs today would require an interview.

I think something like janitorial and custodian work would work well for SA people.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Damon (Oct 27, 2015)

truck driver. Just get your CDL. That's what I did after college when I realized I couldn't be trapped in an office w the same people day after day.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Aphotic Apathy said:


>


Nearly choked on my pineapple


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

FallingOrchids said:


> Nearly choked on my pineapple


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Aphotic Apathy said:


>


Try to see the light instead of the dark. I am serious.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm about to get kicked out. 

I don't even have a drivers license.

I'm just ****ed!


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Aphotic Apathy said:


> I'm about to get kicked out. !


Why is this?


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

versikk said:


> Why is this?


I don't have a job, motivation, responsibilities, I still didn't graduate from university yet. etc.. I don't know why my parents continue to scream at me and demand things from me when they already know I'm just a ****ed up individual. I mean come on! If I told them about SA they would just disregard that and continue throwing fuel at the fire I'm freaking barbecuing in. And let me tell you! the taste of this bbq is sweet and sour of my writhing pain man.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Aphotic Apathy said:


>


:twak


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Programming from home ?


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Aphotic Apathy said:


> I don't have a job, motivation, responsibilities, I still didn't graduate from university yet. etc.. I don't know why my parents continue to scream at me and demand things from me when they already know I'm just a ****ed up individual. I mean come on! If I told them about SA they would just disregard that and continue throwing fuel at the fire I'm freaking barbecuing in. And let me tell you! the taste of this bbq is sweet and sour of my writhing pain man.


Try to instill some guilt in them. You're not a "nogooder" for nothing, amirite?

My parents did everyrthing for me as a kid, even got me the apartment I'm in now. that's got to account for why I'm crappy at life to a pretty big extent. I imagine a lot of us on here have the same experience, or the exact opposite (i.e parents didn't do anything but never taught about life either). Your parents should feel empathy towards you, kcicking you out is brutal... they might be at their wits end, but they're partly responsible for your destiny.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey man its difficult I know. have you applied for job agencies? I've got alot of my jobs through there and some of them didnt require an interview. And the job agency registration is very informal. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

You might want to try an amazon warehouse. From what I understand, you just walk around picking orders all day and don't have to talk to anyone. Plus, they have locations everywhere and will hire anyone. I have a 31 year old cousin with no work experience who sits on his a** and plays WoW all day and they hired him.

You can't have the mentality of "oh well interviews make me nervous, so I just won't do it". You can't go through life making excuses for yourself. You need to just suck it up and deal with it, that's just how life is.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions.. I would utilize it and see if I can make something happen...

As to the reasoning of why I don't want interviews? The 2 interviews I've been on so far was freaking dreadful and silly.. I embarrassed myself completely.. They ask you all of these questions as If I was a suspect who was caught redhanded with a bomb in a grocery store and now they have me seated in a 4 by 4 interrogation cell room with no windows and a bunch of people looking at me asking me ridiculous questions as to why this and what is your past history... What's my goals? My long term and short term goals? Blah blah blah!










The part time jobs I had when I was a teenager was so much better.. I just sign a piece paper and I went through no interrogation interview and I just got the job and did what I had to do. If I underperform then just let me go ****...

If only life was this easy again for me as a teenager (well not all of it- but the job experience part) But no.. I was given a **** hand at everything but my face apparently since women keep looking at me.. But that means nothing as I can't even look at them sometimes and can't approach since I have SA and i'm shy as hell and hardly sociable.

Such is freaking life!!!!!!










That's all...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Aphotic Apathy said:


> I don't have a job, motivation, responsibilities, I still didn't graduate from university yet. etc.. I don't know why my parents continue to scream at me and demand things from me when they already know I'm just a ****ed up individual. I mean come on! If I told them about SA they would just disregard that and continue throwing fuel at the fire I'm freaking barbecuing in. And let me tell you! the taste of this bbq is sweet and sour of my writhing pain man.


You should join the military.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Aphotic Apathy said:


> Thank you everyone for your suggestions.. I would utilize it and see if I can make something happen...
> 
> As to the reasoning of why I don't want interviews? The 2 interviews I've been on so far was freaking dreadful and silly.. I embarrassed myself completely.. They ask you all of these questions as If I was a suspect who was caught redhanded with a bomb in a grocery store and now they have me seated in a 4 by 4 interrogation cell room with no windows and a bunch of people looking at me asking me ridiculous questions as to why this and what is your past history... What's my goals? My long term and short term goals? Blah blah blah!
> 
> ...


Interviews are ridickilus. Especially when you notice how incompetent and misplaced some coworkers are. goes to show that you can lie your way thru an interview (hint; I lied in all my interviews and pretend to be a social type wihtout mental issues so they'll hire me)


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

nubly said:


> You should join the military.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I considered this and my father talked me out of it.

If I had joined as soon as I graduated highschool I might have actually been somebody right now.( that's if I made it out alive) well my SA only developed severely since attending this **** university at 19. So military might have actually cured me of the moderate SA I had as a teenager.

I wonder if it's to late to join but if I do join where will I live till I depart... My parents would kick me out the same day If I open my mouth about this.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Aphotic Apathy said:


> I considered this and my father talked me out of it.
> 
> If I had joined as soon as I graduated highschool I might have actually been somebody right now.( that's if I made it out alive) well my SA only developed severely since attending this **** university at 19. So military might have actually cured me of the moderate SA I had as a teenager.
> 
> I wonder if it's to late to join but if I do join where will I live till I depart... My parents would kick me out the same day If I open my mouth about this.


What about similar stuff like... security guard etc

Less chance of dying or whatnot


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

versikk said:


> Interviews are ridickilus. Especially when you notice how incompetent and misplaced some coworkers are. goes to show that you can lie your way thru an interview (hint; I lied in all my interviews and pretend to be a social type wihtout mental issues so they'll hire me)


Tell me about it!!! I walk in my local grocery store and see very rude, disrespectful and incompetent employees there and I ask myself!

Why in the freaking world didn't I get accepted (my job applications) or my bloody interview!!!

I just can't do it!! I can't even form words when these people are all just staring at me and asking me all of these questions for some **** job like wtf!! I'm not trying to apply for a freaking CEO position here!! Omg.. I can't understand these people..


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

versikk said:


> What about similar stuff like... security guard etc
> 
> Less chance of dying or whatnot


Lol, you're right about the less chance of dying part and I've actually gotten the I can see you as a police officer or security guard gig thing since I'm muscular... But the truth is I need a license to get the security job.. I've seen some ads on Craigslist but you need drivers license and security license.... I have neither and no money at the moment.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Aphotic Apathy said:


> I considered this and my father talked me out of it.
> 
> If I had joined as soon as I graduated highschool I might have actually been somebody right now.( that's if I made it out alive) well my SA only developed severely since attending this **** university at 19. So military might have actually cured me of the moderate SA I had as a teenager.
> 
> I wonder if it's to late to join but if I do join where will I live till I depart... My parents would kick me out the same day If I open my mouth about this.


Just don't tell them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

nubly said:


> Just don't tell them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_












I just can't....

I'm just too pathetic...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

You could try a temp agency. They'll usually take you if you're not taking drugs or have been employed. Maybe try medical assembly or data entry? Every job will be stressful because there's a social aspect to it. As long as you're truly liking what you do, it might even trump the anxiety.

I went to a temp agency and they barely interviewed me at first. But once you do find one, you might get interviewed there. Honestly, people just want those who want to work, not if you were ever class president, though ironically being class president might be a good thing to put down as a strength. The post office could be hiring too. Lots of people are shopping online and there's a need to deliver those packages. Yea, def try that...


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Aphotic Apathy said:


> I just can't....
> 
> I'm just too pathetic...


What is this obsession with Pepe, my sides are hurting


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Aphotic Apathy said:


> I'm currently unemployed and I don't even have an resume.
> 
> Well I do have an resume but the jobs I have on there are things that were temporary/part time in my teen age years.. I can not provide a legitimate reference as the work experience I have was so long ago. So my resume is basically irrelevant?
> 
> What is the best job that I can apply to that will go well with my Social Anixety? A job that may not require an interview is also something I'm looking for.


Best job, is blowjob. Get a blowjob bro.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

FallingOrchids said:


> What is this obsession with Pepe, my sides are hurting


Let's just say Pepe and I have a mutual understanding towards our feels these days.










(No ****)


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Demon Soul said:


> Best job, is blowjob. Get a blowjob bro.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

coeur_brise said:


> You could try a temp agency. They'll usually take you if you're not taking drugs or have been employed. Maybe try medical assembly or data entry? Every job will be stressful because there's a social aspect to it. As long as you're truly liking what you do, it might even trump the anxiety.
> 
> I went to a temp agency and they barely interviewed me at first. But once you do find one, you might get interviewed there. Honestly, people just want those who want to work, not if you were ever class president, though ironically being class president might be a good thing to put down as a strength. The post office could be hiring too. Lots of people are shopping online and there's a need to deliver those packages. Yea, def try that...


Thank you for your contribution. I will look into the temp agency. I understand where you're coming from but I can't just show up and pretend to be social... I'm already awkward as is.. Trying to fool myself into something I'm not is asking for failure.

Trust me!! Work is what i want! I need the funds badly at the moment.. I need to move out and start living my own life.. I'm freaking strapped and quartered living in my parents home. I just don't want to be kicked out in my worn out undies in the freaking hot sun lol( I live in Miami, Fl and my undies are actually not that worn.. In case anyone wanted to know... o__o yeah.. Totally awkward)

Reiterating what I mentioned already I need a drivers license so that has to be my first accomplishment if anything I think.

I don't even know..

But being a mail man sounds fun.. I think I have anxiety while riding in vehicles.. I always feel unsafe and uneasy while in one... I'm just a weirdo.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Use public transportation until you get a license.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

nubly said:


> Use public transportation until you get a license.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah! I have! I just need to gather some funds to pay for month bus passes.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Aphotic Apathy said:


> I'm about to get kicked out.
> 
> I don't even have a drivers license.
> 
> I'm just ****ed!


You probably already know this but a lot of employers will ask if you drive because they want to know if you're dependable and if you can get to the job without any problems. I always lie when they ask me this because I don't have a license either  I only have a freaking drivers permit! Lol as if I'm still a teenager.... I'm freaking 25 with a driver's permit lmao. So, I know the feels. Just hang in there Op, keep applying for as many jobs you can and it's fine to keep your old jobs on your resume because it's better to have something on your resume than nothing at all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

LadyApathy said:


> You probably already know this but a lot of employers will ask if you drive because they want to know if you're dependable and if you can get to the job without any problems. I always lie when they ask me this because I don't have a license either  I only have a freaking drivers permit! Lol as if I'm still a teenager.... I'm freaking 25 with a driver's permit lmao. So, I know the feels. Just hang in there Op, keep applying for as many jobs you can and it's fine to keep your old jobs on your resume because it's better to have something on your resume than nothing at all
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't lie.. I feel.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

I have been through a job where I interacted with customers and now I'm at a new job where I'm working alone most of the time in a warehouse. The grass is not greener on the other side. Working alone is monotonous and the time of the day goes by much slower. It's more or less a paid prison sentence.

If that's what you want hey go for it. I'd trade jobs if you have something more fun, except for sales, that's intolerable.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Why don't people read before posting?


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Pepe was originally feels good man

he has been desecrated


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

versikk said:


> Pepe was originally feels good man
> 
> he has been desecrated


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Aphotic Apathy said:


>


Matt Furie is crying


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

You should go to your family dr and tell them you think you have SA and that it is interfering with your ability to hold down a job.

You should then get a referral to see a psychologist, psychiatrist for some help.


----------



## bintuae (Feb 25, 2012)

Mr. Pepe said:


> I'm currently unemployed and I don't even have an resume.
> 
> Well I do have an resume but the jobs I have on there are things that were temporary/part time in my teen age years.. I can not provide a legitimate reference as the work experience I have was so long ago. So my resume is basically irrelevant?
> 
> What is the best job that I can apply to that will go well with my Social Anixety? A job that may not require an interview is also something I'm looking for.


Kick you out? really? Western parents like this it seems. I'm asian and pretty lucky in that department.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

bintuae said:


> Kick you out? really? Western parents like this it seems. *I'm asian* and pretty lucky in that department.


Good for you...

If you read my other posts in the thread you can read as to why they would want to kick me out..


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Mr. Pepe said:


> I don't have a job, motivation, responsibilities, I still didn't graduate from university yet. etc.. I don't know why my parents continue to scream at me and demand things from me when they already know I'm just a ****ed up individual. I mean come on! If I told them about SA they would just disregard that and continue throwing fuel at the fire I'm freaking barbecuing in. And let me tell you! the taste of this bbq is sweet and sour of my writhing pain man.


Ugh before getting this job my mom was doing the exact same stuff. I understand they don't want me to sit idly by but jeez give us a break.

If anything they should give you the resources to get a license, help you with your resume, pretend to be your reference and show you ads for work. Doing that seems much more productive than talking down to you or threatening to kick you out for not working.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

lighthouse keeper


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

sabbath9 said:


> lighthouse keeper


lol. I did an online personality test one time to match me a job and got that.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

This whole job thing literally makes me want to kill myself. I can't deal with any of this. I can't handle life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

minimized said:


> This whole job thing literally makes me want to kill myself. I can't deal with any of this. I can't handle life.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me neither.
I can't even stand straight and tall when talking to someone, I always automatically crumble to some extent, due to all those years of isolation and other messed up stuff that happened, incinerating my confidence into ashes.
How is someone like that supposed to be independend? lol
Sorry but it's so ridiculously ****ed up that I have to laugh about my own situation. May just be the booze right now, though.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Orbiter said:


> Me neither.
> I can't even stand straight and tall when talking to someone, I always automatically crumble to some extent, due to all those years of isolation and other messed up stuff that happened, incinerating my confidence into ashes.
> How is someone like that supposed to be independend? lol
> Sorry but it's so ridiculously ****ed up that I have to laugh about my own situation. May just be the booze right now, though.


I know that feel.










Actually Pepe doesn't.. But Feel does..


----------

